# Paseando por Lima:Fotos de un peatón y pasajero



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Tú lo has dicho : se reinventa....*

Muy buenas fotos Luis y nos mantienes "up-to-date" de los Malls... Me ha gustado mucho como ha quedado el CC del Centro Cívico con Plaza Vea y sobretodo con el retorno de Oechsle... una tienda que siempre me gustó mucho y que me apenaba que hubiera dejado de operar... Bravo por el regreso !!!!... 


cesium said:


> Realmente Lima es una ciudad que se reinventa cada cierto tiempo, ahora el Centro Civico que hasta ayer agonizaba hoy se transforma en un centro comercial...increible, esto sólo ocurre en ciudades con gente con "inventiva" como Lima, eso es avanzar hacia adelante.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

14 de diciembreaseo al Parque de la Reserva

17 de diciembre: De compras en el Real Plaza Centro Cívico II Parte


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Fotos del 14: Paseo familiar al Parque de la Reserva.*

Primero:
Edificio de Interbank en la Noche,tomada desde el auto familiar,yendo al parque











Segundo: 
Parque de la Reserva


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ese parque.. quiero volver el prox año


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

segunda tanda de fotos...cargando






















































Esta foto me gusta:













Sigamos:












Antes y después:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo quiero ver las del Real Plaza! 

Estas están chéveres también.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Más fotos











































La casa de Papa Noel de Coca-Cola y algunos detalles como el auto y el árbol: Habían colas kilométricas para tomarse la foto y la gente seguía llegando,pese a que eran las 10pm cuando tomé la foto.










































Fuentes de agua y la rotonda







































Para el 18 o 19 pondré un bonus con fotos de mi otra cámara y las fotos del RPCC
Saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

BONUS


Arco de agua 












Muestra de imágenes en el túnel (Iglesia de Desamparados)











Fuente











Casa Oechsle en el S. XIX (Muestra del túnel)











Fuente






















Casa de Papa Noel


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy buen paseo, bonitas fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Luis : preciosas tus fotos del Parque de la Reserva..*

Realmente tu thread está* ESPECTACULAR *!!!!.. No tengo perdón de Dios : Desde que retorné a Lima,no he ido al Parque de la Reserva... no puede ser que no conozca todavía el Circuito Mágico... :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Realmente tu thread está* ESPECTACULAR *!!!!.. No tengo perdón de Dios : Desde que retorné a Lima,no he ido al Parque de la Reserva... no puede ser que no conozca todavía el Circuito Mágico... :bash::bash::bash:


Gracias por el cumplido,ha sido mi primera visita al parque,con esto empieza la temporada de celebraciones en mi familia, que incluye mi cumple la otra semana y el de mi abuelo,dos dias despues del mio.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Comprando y vitrineando en el Real Plaza*

A continuacion,les dejo unas fotos de ayer jueves 17-12-09,en el Real Plaza Centro Civico...(no tengo tildes)


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Comprando y vitrineando en el Real Plaza*

*Fotos de ayer jueves 17-12-09, a siete dias de mi cumple*

*Firma de autografos*






















*Patio de comidas*












*Vitrina*











*Puerta del Real Plaza a Wilson*












*Decoración de Oechsle*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Los angelitos ahora firman autografos!! que bella es la vida!!...

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Rossana Fernández-Maldonado,una de las peruanas más bonitas que existen !!!*

No te puedes quejar Luis !!!!.. Un Angelito te selló el pasaporte al Cielo !!!...:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Oscar10 said:


> Los angelitos ahora firman autografos!! que bella es la vida!!...
> 
> Buenas fotos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> No te puedes quejar Luis !!!!.. Un Angelito te selló el pasaporte al Cielo !!!...:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Y fue mi primer regalo de cumpleaños,que es este 24,espero mis regalos compañeros foristas y un thread si es posible (jajaja no creo,no lo merezco...aun).


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*2010*

*Material inédito de 01-01-10...fotos no tradicionales de Lima*
Estas fotos las tomé desde la casa de un pariente,creo que la zona está en SJM,no me ubico bien en la zona(ya que solo voy una vez al año:En la tarde del 1º de enero.Referencia: Av. Miguel Iglesias,no sé más.
En las fotos se ven el mar de la ciudad,SJM,VES,Chorrillos,Miraflores y se podía ver el Centro Financiero de San Isidro desde la terraza de la casa,me imagino si el día hubiera está despejado,las fotografías serían de película.

El mar y las casas,el área con árboles vendría ser el Parque Zonal de SJM,en la Panamaricana Sur y al fondo se ven los pantanos de Villa:




















Al fondo: Chorrillos y Miraflores,San Isidro está a la derecha,donde lo cubre el cableado y esas torres de alta tensión,la toma es con zoom,por eso no se ve bien.











Hay personas que no mantienen el orden en sus techos...como serán las casas en el interior. Al fondo se ve el centro financiero de San Isidro.












El mar,creo que esa zona es Chorrillos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Uhmmmm, interesantes las útimas fotos, bastante polución en el ambiente.

saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> Uhmmmm, interesantes las útimas fotos, bastante polución en el ambiente.
> 
> saludos


Ese día no salió el sol y las puse porque es la cara no tradicional de Lima.
Y es una forma de comparar realidades.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Debido a la poca acogida de las fotos no tradicionales de Lima,hoy salí de paseo con mis padres y el gordo (mi hermano de 1 año)a Plaza Lima Sur y en esta oportunidad no traje fotos del mall o las tiendas,sino de la granja que se ubica atrás del mall:


Animales de la granja*


























































































*Esta me da risa:*












*Más:*























Espero que les guste.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*De regreso al Centro Histórico*

El sábado fui al centro con mi hermana y tomamos estas fotos.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Buenas tomas la de la plaza de armas...no logro reconocer la última foto.Saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Digary said:


> Buenas tomas la de la plaza de armas...no logro reconocer la última foto.Saludos


La última foto la tomé en un pequeño centro comercial que está frente a la Iglesia de Santo Domingo(Cruce del Jr. Conde de Superunda con Camaná ),solo venden artesanías,accesorios e insumos para bisutería (bijouterie).Saludos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Paseo playero de fin de "verano"* (Hoy 14-04 a las 5 pm)
Fotos de hoy en la Costa Verde,en Chorrillos.Estuvimos de paso y tomé las fotos:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me encanta la vista de Miraflores desde la Costa V.

saludoserde


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Nuevas*

Fotos de hoy:
Westin (Toma desde Canadá)












Vía Expresa (Hacia Canadá)












Vía Expresa (Hacia Javier Prado)












Torre BBVA Banco Continental












Westin (Desde Javier Prado)












Westin (Desde el Parque Cáceres)












Edificios cercanos al Parque Cáceres
























Westin (Desde Córpac)












*BONUS:*

Obras del Tren Eléctrico en Tomás Marsano:

























Eso es todo hasta el momento.:cheers:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Les dejo unas fotos de hoy:

Interior de Oechsle





















Firma de autógrafos en la puerta del segundo nivel




















La evidencia,la foto estará en el Álbum Incascrapers:











Mall





























Eso es todo amigos...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que bien que se vé el interior del ex Centro Cívico.

saludos


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

prefiero la Lima nublada a la Lima con sol, xevere tu recorridokay:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Primera vez*

*Mi primera vez en el Metropolitano de Lima,es de hoy 09-06-10*
*Tramo*
Canadá-Canaval y Moreyra (Córpac)
Escala para pasear en Las Begonias (foto 1 es de Ripley)

*Tramo*
Canaval y Moreyra-Plaza Lima Sur
Escala para pasear en el C.C. Plaza Lima Sur

*Tramo*
Plaza Lima Sur-Estación Matellini

Luego tomé el alimentador que me dejó cerca de mi casa.
Saludos.


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

luism90 said:


> *Paseo playero de fin de "verano"* (Hoy 14-04 a las 5 pm)
> Fotos de hoy en la Costa Verde,en Chorrillos.Estuvimos de paso y tomé las fotos:


lo siento brother pero la calidad de tus fotos es malisima y malos angulos tambien...


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Ok la intencion vale, aunque opacas al menos he visto parte de Lima actualizada para mi, gracias._


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Viernes 10-09-10*

Una visita al centro


----------



## Edson07bs (Sep 30, 2010)

Estan pintando la torre del centro civico, ya era hora.
Saben si pasara lo mismo con la parte del Real Plaza y el Sheraton?

El Sheraton me gusta asi! No se por que!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Edson07bs said:


> Estan pintando la torre del centro civico, ya era hora.
> Saben si pasara lo mismo con la parte del Real Plaza y el Sheraton?
> 
> El Sheraton me gusta asi! No se por que!


Ya pientaron parte del Real Plaza,en el hotel no pasa nada.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*Unas fotos del sábado 16-10-10*

Este es mi recorrido por San Isidro,mi punto de partida fue en la Estación Canadá,di una vuelta por Las Begonias y luego me tomé un tiempo para hacer una visita al Centro Camino Real y les traigo algunas fotos, me hubiera gustado tomar otras más,pero como siempre, los vigilantes estaban merodeando en los pasillos de los niveles A,B y C
Posteriormente fui al Olivar y luego me dirigí hacia Aramburú para ingresar a la estación homónima del Metropolitano y poder regresar a mi casa.


Westin (Vista desde Las Begonias en Lince)












Iglesia Virgen del Pilar












Los vestigios de la recordada tienda Hogar en el Nivel C del Centro Camino Real (Y como plus aparece la escultural anatomía de este servidor :nuts: :lol












Logo ubicado en la puerta trasera del centro comercial (nivel C), en otras épocas, era la salida hacia el estacionamiento trasero de Camino Real, ese espacio ahora lo ocupa el Centro Empresarial Real





















Vista del Centro Camino Real desde el cruce de la Av. Camino Real, Libertadores y José D. Choquehuanca.





















Fotos del olivar





















Eso es todo por ahora, para la próxima visita,traeré tomas del interior del Cines Real 1/2 (Pude ver desde la mampara de vidrio , las boleterías y las vitrinas en las que se ponían los afiches de las películas) y de una tienda que está clausurada con ropa en su interior.
Un plus: En el local de Lau Chun han puesto un aviso judicial en el que se anuncia el remate del local, ya que LC contrajo una deuda con el Banco Nuevo Mundo y tiene que pagar multas al Ministerio de Trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*PASEO NAVICUMPLEAÑERO*

Hoy estuve en el Parque de la Amistad de Surco y tomé unas fotos para este thread.Feliz Navidad.


----------



## mazamorrero (Dec 21, 2010)

Felicitaciones por el trabajo en tomar las fotos, se ve que te gusta la fotografia, estas ultimas fotos me gustan mas que las primeras que publicaste. Creo que deberias tomar las fotos con mas resolucion, sin miedo al tamaño.  O preguntale como hace Juan1912, el del topic "Lima a calzón quitado".


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Están bien bacanes tus fotos, me han gustado. Feliz cumpleaños Luis y Salud:cheers:*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Creo que el Parque de la Amistad fue de uso exclusvo para mí,supongo que la Municipalidad de Surco sabía que este notable vecino cumplía 20 años,por lo que le permitió tomar las fotos sin interrupciones,ya que no habían personas...quizá lo cerraron momentáneamente para mi comodidad y seguridad xD.
Si JLo pedía que cierren el mejor centro comercial de Bogotá para que haga sus compras sola(cuando Marc se presentó en en la capital colombiana),en este caso,el parque estaba a mi disposición...hahahahaha.
Quizá actualice en Marzo,si es que aun permanezco en Lima o en todo caso,abríría un thread "Paseando por Piura..."



¿Por qué no hago mejores tomas?
Porque no me gusta exponerme a que me quiten la cámara,todos sabemos que Lima no es una ciudad segura,los asaltos ocurren en cualquier momento del día y hasta en las mejores zonas de la ciudad.
Y básicamente,las fotos tomadas son de La Victoria (Santa Catalina),Lince,San Isidro,Miraflores,Surco ,algo del Centro y Chorrillos.
Feliz 2011.


----------

